
Most Web users don't read; they skim - uladzislau
http://www.ctvnews.ca/sci-tech/most-web-users-don-t-read-they-skim-1.1213578
======
jasonngpt
I guess with the information overload these days, most people skim through
online articles..

Even better if they have a tl;dr

